# I don´t know how to configurate Internet in the Mac enviroment.PLEASE HELP!!



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

I am a Windows XP user for years and then familiar only to the Windows enviroment. Now I got as a present an IBook Mac OS X, version 10.4.6, 10 GB, 500 Mhz POwer PC G3, 640 MB SDRam.

I am connected to Internet through an ASDL 512 broadband provider. Also I have a 2.4 Ghz wireless Broadband D-Link Router that I have now installed to send the signal to my downstairs neighboor. And now when I got this Mac I would like also to get WiFi hooked to Internet from any place in my house or even from outdoors. 

The problem is that I am enterely ignorant on how to configurate the Internet connection in this Mac machine. The only thing I know is the WiFi router 26 digit code to enter at the internet configuration process. Can someone kind walk me through the steps to get my Mac tuned to the WiFi router ? I will appreciate your help.

Thank you so much,

Oniro


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

The first thing is to determine if you have a wireless card in the iBook. Click on the 'blue' apple in the upper left of the desktop and select 'About This Mac'. Then click on the 'More Info...' button to open System Profiler. Look under the Network section under AirPort Card and it should report that one is present. If one is present, reply to this message, and we'll go from there.

If there is no AirPort card, then you will have to buy and install one before you can connect wirelessly. Apple no longer sells them, so you will have to find one from a used Apple dealer or from eBay.


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

Thank you again for your kind help. 

I clicked on AirPort and it showed "No information found". There is information though for 'locations' and 'modems' only.


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

I have started to look for a used AirPort card. As soon as I have it here I will ring your bell. Thank so much once more for your fine advise.

Oniro:up:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

That usually indicates that there is no AirPort card installed. If you want to use wireless, you will have to install one. They are no longer available from Apple, so you will have to find a used one. Try at *Mac of All Trades*, *Baucom Computers* or *Small Dog*. You can also try eBay, but remember, 'caveat emptor'. Please be aware that the card you need for your iBook is the original AirPort card, NOT the AirPort Extreme card.

Before you go buy one, review the *installation instructions*, and make sure you are comfortable removing the keyboard to get to the AirPort slot. I'd recommend that you remove the keyboard to make sure there isn't an AirPort card in the iBook, and to doublecheck that the wifi antenna lead and connector is still there.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

AirPort Exteme you should need. Ring up support, they're usually very helpful (Belkin are anyway!)


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

What is it the difference between the Original and the Extreme cards? 

Thanks,

Oniro


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think any new Mac use the original cards - I think that they're all AirPort Extreme, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

The original AirPort card, which you must use in your iBook, supports only 802.11b networking, while the newer AirPort Extreme, which you CANNOT use in your iBook, supports the newer 802.11g networking standard, and is backward compatible with 802.11b.

There is also a great difference in the size of the cards and the connectors.

Please disregard any suggestions that you can use an AirPort Extreme card in an iBook G3. It is not possible.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, I thought he had a MacBook.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

'S Okay. I know because I have a iBook G3, and the fact that Apple is not supporting 802.11g in it really ticks me off. The whole AirPort/AirPort Extreme thing is confusing, and it's too easy to buy the wrong thing and waste time and money.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I got ripped off at PC World - I payed £80 for something that Apple were selling for £50!


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

As I am still browsing for the AirPort card, I hit at eBay a cheap solution to the costly price for the original AirPort cards, even if used. It is an _"Airport card Wifi Adapter Apple Wireless 802.11 B G Mac"_ sold at US $23,65 plus S&H. As I am still sticking to Pensacola Tiger advise to go for the original, I don´t know if this rather cheap solution will fullfill Apple specs. Or am i getting into trouble ?

Thanks once more for your input,

Regards,

Oniro


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe it would help to read the official Apple webpages on them:

*AirPort*

*AirPort Extreme*

Hope this helps. The card you saw on eBay was an AirPort Extreme, based on the fact that it was described as 802.11 B *G*, as the older AirPort is B only. Plus, the price was too low. Original AirPort cards will run in the neighborhood of $100.


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

Hei Pensacola Tiger,

Perhaps I did not explain myself clearly.I was not refering to the classic Original AirPort card. _ "Airport card Wifi Adapter Apple Wireless 802.11 B G Mac" _refers to an adapter, a gadget they claim can replace the AirPort Card as seen at eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Airport-card-Wifi-Adapter-Apple-Wireless-802-11-B-G-Mac_W0QQitemZ250002038924QQihZ015QQcategoryZ4601QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is where I am not sure if this thing can really perform as an AirPort card.What do you think ? There is a whole page full wit that kind of adapters and the price is quite appealing.

Oniro


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

It appears that it would work, but realize that it is a USB 'dongle', that is, it will plug into one of the two USB ports on the left side of the iBook. This means that there will be only one USB port left when you are using it. 

Also, because it sticks out from the side of the iBook, it will tend to be 'in the way' and possibly knocked off if you are not careful.

But, it is $60-70 dollars cheaper than an AirPort card. If this is of great importance to you, then get the cheaper adapter.


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks a lot for your comments. Is to think if this side "antenna" will hit everything around, even you save 70 bucks. Perhaps is better to wait for a chance to find an AirpOrt card with a more affordable price. 

I do Appreciate your help Pensacola Tiger.


----------

